# Ottawa and Canada Cityscapes and Skyline Thread



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ This aerial photo of Ottawa is just very nice


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ This aerial photo of Ottawa is just very nice


definitely!:banana::banana::banana::cheers:


----------



## TheCanadianEuro (Oct 4, 2009)

Lift that height restriction!


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

TheCanadianEuro said:


> Lift that height restriction!


I suppose high-rise buildings in Ottawa is limited until 30 storeys high


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

And i think real estate and office building developers shun away from Ottawa due to the building height restriction


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Classical, modern, elegant and beautiful Ottawa


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

GIM said:


> Classical, modern, elegant and beautiful Ottawa


i agree. It should be a must-visit for all travelers to Canada


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

is there anyone here from Ottawa who would want to share pictures of the cityscape?


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Ottawa has one of the most beautiful parliament buildings in the world. It is sublime.

Congratulations.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ottawa City Hall*










source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ottawa Skyline*










source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Photos of Ottawa*





































source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

from: dugspr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Canada Parliament Building Light Show 2010*




























Potos from: hollanfeng


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ottawa above the Ottawa River in May, left to right — Alexandra Bridge* ·* National Gallery of Canada* ·* Byward Market* ·* Fairmont Château Laurier* ·* Rideau Canal Locks* ·* Parliament Hill with Library of Parliament and Peace Tower* ·* Downtown Ottawa towers* ·* Supreme Court of Canada

source
 *
*


----------



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

Indeed a beautiful city  

I miss Montreal


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Mike_UT said:


> Indeed a beautiful city
> 
> I miss Montreal


yeah. i wanna go to the north america someday.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those night photos couple posts above are just great


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Those night photos couple posts above are just great


I think that was the light show last September 1. here's a related video. It's so much amazing!






video by: zzptichka


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ WOW! Really awesome no doubt that :cheers:


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Canada is beautiful and so are its cities. I really love em and want to visit some time.

Truely under represented in picture threads too.

More winter pics please


----------



## Almenac-SS (Jul 17, 2005)

really pretty city - i might live there in the future.


----------



## Santa Maria Bulacan (May 22, 2010)

william :D said:


> ^^ wow!  Ottawa is really awesome! :cheers:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Scott Le Moir (Aug 1, 2010)

*Parliament Building*










more at this site


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That photo is absolutely great :cheers:


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/geekstalt/2666913508/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottandsarah/4929630294/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coffeego/4828887365/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cdhc/4391059973/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ottawa panoramic view:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5360850832/in/photostream/


----------



## Scott Le Moir (Aug 1, 2010)

Quall said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/geekstalt/2666913508/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Osome Ottawa!*


----------



## Scott Le Moir (Aug 1, 2010)

*Rideau Canal*










The Rideau Canal is almost entirely open for skating now with this section opening today.

Photo by Kadacat


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

Amazing city:bow::bow::bow: More photos please:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebring_ca/5120962311/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Photos of Ottawa*










Dancer at Jacques Cartier Park, Gatineau, Quebec, Canada. Winterlude, February 2011.











Photo by M. Rehemtulla for QUOI Media Group. http://www.flickr.com/photos/quoimedia/5460223358/in/[email protected]/


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

:banana: I am loving these photos of Ottawa!!! Brings back good memories of when i stayed at the Capital hill hotel just a couple of blocks from parliament back in july 2003


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parliament Hill and Ottawa by Xiaozhuli, on Flickr


Parliament Hill by Night by Xiaozhuli, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Parliament Hill by TheYoungsOnline, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^
awesome shots...especially the last pic..


----------



## Scott Le Moir (Aug 1, 2010)

fozzy said:


> :banana: I am loving these photos of Ottawa!!! Brings back good memories of when i stayed at the Capital hill hotel just a couple of blocks from parliament back in july 2003


Whew, that's so great to hear that fozzy! You can always come and visit this great city again!:cheers:


----------



## Scott Le Moir (Aug 1, 2010)

SO143 said:


> Parliament Hill by TheYoungsOnline, on Flickr


Une grande photo d'Ottawa Hiver!!! :rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Scott Le Moir (Aug 1, 2010)

Linguine said:


> ^^
> awesome shots...especially the last pic..


Whew! Thanks for dropping by Linguine! Always make a visit in this thread!:banana::cheers:


----------



## Scott Le Moir (Aug 1, 2010)

*Chinatown in Ottawa*



























by: CADmonkey1973 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5419898622/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Vancouver








http://www.flickr.com/photos/john00taylor/5633133699/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Toronto

Toronto Skyline by boihoannguyen, on Flickr


Toronto's skyline at night by Bonuel, on Flickr


Passing by by Bonuel, on Flickr


The Rogers Centre by Bonuel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Art Museum by Xiaozhuli, on Flickr


Ottawa Locks and Chateau Laurier by Xiaozhuli, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ NICE!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

201104_19_08 - Low Water Level by bnjmnwood, on Flickr


O-Night by Lazy_Artist, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Anyone from Ottawa post some pics of the 2011 Canada Day in Ottawa?


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ottawa, Canada



















http://www.spaciousplanet.com/world/show0/question1557/ottawa.html


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Photo by: Jirka Cech http://www.jirkacech.com/Photo/Ottawa/slides/Canada-Ottawa-028.html


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

From Ottawa website http://www.ottawa.com/main_f.shtml


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Ottawa skyline IV by le calmar, on Flickr


12:45 by Brian 104, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ This is the view from the Gattineau side?


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ottawa*


Ottawa skyline from Chaudiere Bridge by beyondhue, on Flickr


12:45 by Brian 104, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ottawa Night by 3dpete, on Flickr


Untitled by k-t-s Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Fabulous!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks 


Ottawa River by tuanland, on Flickr


ottawa and the rideau canal by Spatial Mongrel, on Flickr


Canada's capital from Gatineau Park by Yvon from Ottawa, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

at christos - you are so hardworking. You deserve a tap on the back. Whoa keep on posting! :cheers2:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Thanks
> 
> 
> Ottawa River by tuanland, on Flickr
> ...


What I love on most Canadian cities is the surrounding greens just outside the cities :cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

any photos of Ottawa fall?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome skyline pics....:cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ this is my dream city to visit


----------



## Scott Le Moir (Aug 1, 2010)

*Canada Day Celebrations in Ottawa 2011*










by: HighImpactImagery via flickr


----------



## Scott Le Moir (Aug 1, 2010)

*Parliament of Canada*










by: silverstreaked via flickr


----------



## Scott Le Moir (Aug 1, 2010)

*Ottawa, September 15*

Canada - Ottawa - View of Ottawa River towards Gatineau from Peace Tower

September 2011.
Holiday in Canada featuring visits to Toronto, Niagara, Ottawa, Quebec City and Montreal.
The Peace Tower is a focal bell and clock tower, but also a memorial, sitting on the central axis of the Centre Block of the Canadian parliament buildings in Ottawa.











by JulesFoto via flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by wwiwsky, on Flickr


info Center by tuanland, on Flickr


Parliament Hill by Xiaozhuli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Fish Market by danvilar, on Flickr


Untitled by k-t-s Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by k-t-s Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Scott Le Moir (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ great photos Christos!


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Ottawas Skyline looks very unique for an american city. Almost european. But not quite. So, just unique 

And beautiful of course. I would like to see more winterly pictures of it (and other canadian beauties as well).


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Ottawa by Golden Eagle


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice Canada pics....:cheers:


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Macjake


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ how I wish I could pick all of those fallen maple leaves and bring those all to my home at the Philippines, haha. love the photo! :cheers:


----------



## Scott Le Moir (Aug 1, 2010)

Parliament Building










Uploaded on flickr by jessica


----------

